#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Buddhist monasteries

## Tenpa Sherab

Список буддийских монастырей мира

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Buddhist_temples

----------

Нимериан (31.03.2011)

----------

